# 90 gallon stand and canopy refinish



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

here are pictures before and after a week of sanding and staining it, 
this before any work


and after alot of work top of canopy

the stand


base of canopy


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good. How long before you're putting water in?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

well hopfully a week more, gonna clean tank tomorrow and one more coat of poly on stand and canopy then move it into the house, got a big list of plants as well to go in what do you think of these so far,
micro sword 3, dwarf sag 2 pots, anubias nana 1, chain sword narrow leaf 1, myrio green 3, ludwigia broad 3, java fern 2, amazon sword 1, temple narrow leaf 2, radican marble wueen 1
would that be a good selection adn i have 2 peices of driftwood
the fish are gonna be small angel fish, clown loach, pleco


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good to me. Marble queen sword sounds like an interesting plant.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks man, it looks pretty good have to see it in person and how it does


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

updated today, new pics of everthing cleaned and stained and ready for moving in the house and getting started to put substrate and plants and water here are somep ictures


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks Ben, alot of work but really worth it today to see it done, now just gotta get help to get it in the house, now my girlfreind just found 125 gall, stand canopy and its acrylic that we might get lol, we are gonna be aquariums and horse pour before long lol, but they are so relaxing though, thanks for everthing you have helped me with man


----------

